# Hear about the new drink?



## Balrog (May 11, 2011)

The bin Laden cocktail:  two shots and a splash of water.


----------



## sfs982000 (May 12, 2011)

Balrog said:


> The bin Laden cocktail: two shots and a splash of water.


 
I actually laughed so hard at this coffee almost came out of my nose.


----------

